# What kind of axel?



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a 89' Jeep Cherokee and it will be retired from plowing and want to put a lift on it. They always ask what kind of axel, just wondering if you guys know what it has stock or what I can look for to distinguish it from a Dana 35 or a Chrysler 8 1/4'' axel. Thanks


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

JeepPlow18;388737 said:


> I have a 89' Jeep Cherokee and it will be retired from plowing and want to put a lift on it. They always ask what kind of axel, just wondering if you guys know what it has stock or what I can look for to distinguish it from a Dana 35 or a Chrysler 8 1/4'' axel. Thanks


My 01 XJ has a 29 spline, 8.25 Chrysler. Try this link for photos of different Jeep axles.

http://www.yuccaman.com/jeep/gear1.html

Fran


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JeepTJ;388773 said:


> My 01 XJ has a 29 spline, 8.25 Chrysler. Try this link for photos of different Jeep axles.
> 
> http://www.yuccaman.com/jeep/gear1.html
> 
> Fran


Thank you that made all the difference. :bluebounc


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

JeepPlow18, wondering why your puting the jeep to rest as far as plowing. I have a 1999 cherokee as well a a 2001 chevy HD. I do all of my res.drives with the cherokee, haven't use the HD in two years.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im in to mostly commercial. I love the truck and will still use it for offroading purposes but its just not heavy enough to plow big lots.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What will you be doing with the plow?


EDIT: just noticed how old this post was, sorry


----------

